# 750i Split Screen Console



## vb750 (Oct 5, 2006)

Help. I received my 750i in May of 2006. If you are familiar with the split-screen option...this is where my problem seems to be. When I first started playing with my console, I noticed that the home menu (brown screen with idrive positional selections) had two sizes...one realy large and a smaller one when I entered split screen mode. In order to toggle between these two modes it was necessary for me to select the "Perspective" view on the navigation side ...subsequently, the split-screen would go away and full-screen mode was in effect. Now, for some reason, I am unable to enter full-screen mode...the home menu is always displayed in its smaller size...and the one service advisor that I have contacted so far says that the full-screen mode never existed. 

Is anyone having this problem? Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to effectively convey this malfunction to the dealership for repair.

Any insight into this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Vince


----------

